# They Don't Have a Webcam But Can Take Photos with It?



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

While browsing through the online dating websites, I am a member of, I came across a profile, that had a main photo, that looked like it was taken with a webcam, the person in the photo, messaged me, and when asked to video chat, says their webcam is broken and they need to fix it. So my question is, does this photo look like it was taken with a webcam?

UPDATE: Well as it turns out, his webcam was working, it just wasn't working before for some reason. Him and I video chatted earlier. So we will see what happens.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Yes. Not a good one tho.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

And the point of this thread is what? If you do not believe him, just move on to the next guy.

Anyway, it is wrong of you to post this guy's picture on this site. He did not approve it. Basically you are implying he is a liar when he told you something in confidence.

Respect the anonymity of this website and delete his picture.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> And the point of this thread is what? If you do not believe him, just move on to the next guy.
> 
> Anyway, it is wrong of you to post this guy's picture on this site. He did not approve it. Basically you are implying he is a liar when he told you something in confidence.
> 
> Respect the anonymity of this website and delete his picture.


Yep.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

He looks to be like 22 or so... and could learn a thing or two about man cave decoration.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

First of all, what difference does it make if the photo was taken with a webcam or not? Sure, it likely was. But does that mean the cam didn't break AFTER taking the photo? Absolutely not. It is very plausible. Or, something you said turned him off so he said no. Either way, it makes no difference whether his profile photo is a webcam photo or not. Nor does it matter if his webcam is broken.

Second, what are you thinking, posting his photo here, as @blueinbr asked?? You do not have his permission. Take it down.

And Nataly, wasn't this part of why you were banned before? Posting nonsensical threads? Good grief. You need a life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> And Nataly, wasn't this part of why you were banned before? Posting nonsensical threads? Good grief. You need a life.


I thought it was the suicide comment, but I may be wrong. I only read her posts half the time. 

She might have me on ignore, since I always ask her to get a job. Thanks for the backup.


----------



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

I am never going to work, because I can't work. And his photo is on the internet for ALL to see, because he is on a dating website, so whats the damn difference between on the dating site and on here?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

musicdiva said:


> I am never going to work, because I can't work. And his photo is on the internet for ALL to see, because he is on a dating website, so whats the damn difference between on the dating site and on here?


She's got a point here.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> I thought it was the suicide comment, but I may be wrong. I only read her posts half the time.
> 
> She might have me on ignore, since I always ask her to get a job. Thanks for the backup.


That's why I said "part of the reason" 


musicdiva said:


> I am never going to work, because I can't work. And his photo is on the internet for ALL to see, because he is on a dating website, so whats the damn difference between on the dating site and on here?


The difference is he put it on the dating site. He didn't share it here. You did. But, you're right. Plenty of people take things from others, without permission. You, obviously, are one of those people.

And you "can't work"? No, more like you don't WANT to work. There is a big difference. And you have made it abundantly clear that it isn't that you CAN'T, but that you WON'T. Huge difference between the two.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

Maricha75 said:


> That's why I said "part of the reason"
> 
> The difference is he put it on the dating site. He didn't share it here. You did. But, you're right. Plenty of people take things from others, without permission. You, obviously, are one of those people.
> 
> ...


Its a bit a of both. I don't want to work, because I don't want too, and the other because I can't work, I suffer from anxiety and depression and it prevents me from working. A lot of people suffer from these conditions and cannot work.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

musicdiva said:


> Its a bit a of both. I don't want to work, because I don't want too, and the other because I can't work, I suffer from anxiety and depression and it prevents me from working. A lot of people suffer from these conditions and cannot work.


I'm aware of how anxiety and depression can affect people, and that some are so severe they cannot work, at least cannot work around a lot of people. I have quite a few friends and family who suffer from these, among others. However, that is not how you have presented yourself until now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

musicdiva said:


> Its a bit a of both. I don't want to work, because I don't want too, and the other because I can't work, I suffer from anxiety and depression and it prevents me from working. A lot of people suffer from these conditions and cannot work.


Sorry I call bullsh**..... You just dont WANT to work.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> First of all, what difference does it make if the photo was taken with a webcam or not? Sure, it likely was. But does that mean the cam didn't break AFTER taking the photo? Absolutely not. It is very plausible. Or, something you said turned him off so he said no. Either way, it makes no difference whether his profile photo is a webcam photo or not. Nor does it matter if his webcam is broken.
> 
> Second, what are you thinking, posting his photo here, as @blueinbr asked?? You do not have his permission. Take it down.
> 
> ...


Right? She wastes valuable time members could be spending helping others with their very real RELATIONSHIP/MARRIAGE issues. 

I reported the post with the guys picture, pretty sure thats against forum rules. Nataly, go find a singles forum for people your age.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

musicdiva said:


> Its a bit a of both. I don't want to work, because I don't want too, and the other because I can't work, I suffer from anxiety and depression and it prevents me from working. A lot of people suffer from these conditions and cannot work.


Yet you are online dating? :scratchhead:


----------



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

There are a lot of people with mental conditions, that have to force themselves, to do things at times, and that includes dating, and dating, relationships, marriages, kids etc. Can all be difficult to handle but these people can do it. And they can be with a partner too, thats where people accept you for who you are. Even people with TS or down syndrome, can find partners and be happy.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

musicdiva said:


> Its a bit a of both. I don't want to work, because I don't want too, and the other because I can't work, I suffer from anxiety and depression and it prevents me from working. A lot of people suffer from these conditions and cannot work.





musicdiva said:


> I would get a job, but my parents are picky with what job I get. Like for example, I told them "let me drive for Uber" they say "No, what if your late picking up the person, or get into accident and we get sued, or you get stabbed or hurt, like the news reports". Then another job I asked them about "What about dog walking, walk other people's dogs or take care of their pets". They reply with "What if the dog, your walking, gets off their leash and hit by a car, and we get sued or this happens, or you get bit by the dog, or the animal gets lost, you will be responsible" Other similar job instances were like "I could work at a retail store, but it would be graveyard shift" there reply was "If your working 1AM until 5AM, who will pick you up? You driving home that early is dangerous so early in the morning, a hobo could attack you, or something bad could happen". Another job was "What about being a crossing guard, helping the kids cross the street before and after school". They replied by "The intersections are crazy in the area, you may be working at, what if you get hit by a car, or the kid disobeys you etc."
> 
> It's always like this, when it comes to my parents, they have also told me, IF I were you ever get a job, they would let me drive the car, I do have a driver's license, but since I am a new driver, their insurance would be pricey, and they are afraid I may get into an accident or something bad could happen. Or they offer to give me a ride or tell me to take the bus, never allowing me to ever drive, even though I have a driver's license.
> 
> So you see, I can get a job, but my parents always point out what could happen and shut it down. So not sure what to do about it, so I don't work. Only do my freelance writing and photography online for different websites, magazines, and newspapers but it doesn't pay.


In your other thread (jeez, how many do you have?) you say you want to work but your parents won't let you. Here you say you do not want to or cannot because of anxiety and depression. Which is it?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

musicdiva said:


> There are a lot of people with mental conditions, that have to force themselves, to do things at times, and that includes dating, and dating, relationships, marriages, kids etc. Can all be difficult to handle but these people can do it. And they can be with a partner too, thats where people accept you for who you are. Even people with TS or down syndrome, can find partners and be happy.


True but finding a "regular" guy to have the stamina & patience to deal with these issues is difficult to find. 

I mentioned to you before regarding compromise, you want the holy grail guy who doesn't exist. 

And if you find a likely partner, illnesses don't give you the right to mistreat & be selfish which is why they don't stick around. 

You have a lot of growing up to do, maybe as you get older and your stock (virginity) value begins to plummet (it will) you will learn the art of compromise. 

The rock & roll dudes you dig more than likely fancy cool, laid back, easy going chicks & non confrontational, you sound like hard work & difficult to please. 

Of course I'm talking nonsense because you know everything, correct? 

If you did sweetheart, you'd be a princess by now!  







Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG do we really have to do this AGAIN?!?!?!

Surely there's a way of getting rid of this poster once and for all. SURELY there is.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> OMG do we really have to do this AGAIN?!?!?!
> 
> Surely there's a way of getting rid of this poster once and for all. SURELY there is.


The OP claims to have mental issues. Maybe there is something in the terms of service where a member has to be in full charge of their faculties.

In any event, I don't see a time in the near future where the OP will be walking down the aisle. There just aren't that many guys willing to take on a mental wife. It has to be pretty obvious to them because she can hardly get past one chat with them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Yet you are online dating? :scratchhead:


Well, it can to be argued that there's a difference between working and going online to see if you can hunt down a nice bit of Ferret. As we Brits call making the best with two backs.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

musicdiva said:


> There are a lot of people with mental conditions, that have to force themselves, to do things at times, and that includes dating, and dating, relationships, marriages, kids etc. Can all be difficult to handle but these people can do it. And they can be with a partner too, thats where people accept you for who you are. Even people with TS or down syndrome, can find partners and be happy.


How about not forcing yourself?

How about trying to approach things from a different angle?

Sort of smoooothly sneak up on something you need to do, and then do it when it ain't looking?


----------



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

I just give up. There is no guy out there for me, and I am just done with trying. Trying never leads to anything anyway.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

....


----------

